# The connector port on the bottom



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

When you connect your data/charging wire to the bottom of the tablet, does the connector move up and down slightly? I'm trying to find out if the connector is broken on my tablet. It still makes a charge and data connection but I'm worried if the connector is broken.

I had the tablet connected to the charge wire and while I wasn't home someone put some stress on the wire causing the wire to bend down slightly in the port.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## enomele (Jul 14, 2012)

I noticed after using mine for a while with the charger in it began to wiggle up and down more. I get super paranoid about stuff like that, but it never caused any issues. I wouldn't worry too much of I were you.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Maniac_au (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi, any damage would hopefully be visible the actual connector is screwed down so would/should be unlikely to break completely. It is possible however for the plastic centre bar that supports the connectors to get broken, very similar to USB ports on laptops, have 2 different brand laptops with the same thing happened, both pretty old though relegated to the kids, so still workable, however don't think it'd do the tablet any good.

Bill

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Maniac_au (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi having checked some more it seems that a few people have managed to break the charging port connector.
Some have had it repaired under warranty others have had to pay

Bill

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------

